# CIG - Caspian Oil and Gas



## yogi-in-oz (2 April 2006)

Hi folks, 

CIG .....  good news is delivered on time and the 
next couple of months are looking positive for CIG ... 

Good story here, with STO as a partner in this 
exploration.

happy days

   yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 April 2006)

Hi folks,

CIG ..... more good news, today ..... 

..... extended production leases.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding CIG.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (20 April 2006)

..... eat your heart out, skeptix.

Hi folks,

As per post above, CIG is on the move, 
ahead of some positive news expected
next week ..... 

21-24042006 ..... minor news

27-28042006 ..... positive spotlight on CIG ..... ???

happy days

yogi

P.S. ..... holding CIG.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (24 April 2006)

Hi folks,

CIG ..... looking good now, ahead of some 
positive news, expected at week's end ... 

happy trading

   yogi


----------



## kevro (24 April 2006)

Hi

not to mention there farm out to Paramount Mining (PCP) is also looking real good for diamonds.

Kevro


----------



## yogi-in-oz (26 April 2006)

Hi folks,

CIG ..... ticking up nicely now, Kevro ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## sleeper88 (19 January 2007)

hmm looks like CIG's downward trend has finally been reversed, pending announcements?


----------



## Sprinter79 (24 June 2007)

Surely this is now a breakout 

Came up on my scan last week, but alas, no spare cash : Gone up 30% since that trigger


----------



## Brinks (25 July 2007)

Gee looks like something is clearly happening for CIG atm! Its buying in last few days has been massive too! Anyone got any thoughts on chart? Any price targets?


----------



## Caliente (25 July 2007)

very interesting activity - i've been in for a few days now >>> its all to do with the drilling rig thats supposed to be in Krygyz now or in the next week or so. 

They have some stunning (as in easy to hit) drill targets there. On e of the dodgy pictures on the site suggests oil is bubbling from the ground (i sh*t you not!).


----------



## timelord (15 September 2007)

Caliente said:


> very interesting activity - i've been in for a few days now >>> its all to do with the drilling rig thats supposed to be in Krygyz now or in the next week or so.
> 
> They have some stunning (as in easy to hit) drill targets there. On e of the dodgy pictures on the site suggests oil is bubbling from the ground (i sh*t you not!).





I guess people are expecting positive results from the first target site.  Upward movement in sp to 14 cents.  Be an interesting next few weeks.


----------



## mick2006 (27 September 2007)

with the spudding of the first of a line of 11 oil exploration wells yesterday it is going to be a huge six months for CIG with plenty of newsflow as they go from one well to another, wouldn't be surprised if this one rapidly catches up to CVN.

Also involved in a big money JV with Santos (STO)

with each well taking about two weeks to complete there will be a huge number of announcements in a short period of time, if they were to hit something on the first well, one could expect a nice surge in the shareprice.

anyone else holding CIG?


----------



## mick2006 (27 September 2007)

very positive trading over the last couple of hours, consolidated yesterdays gains well with some strong support forming around the 14.5-15c, after a short consolidation would expect it to move higher over the next week and a half leading into the first oil exploration results out of the Kyrgyz Republic.

Remember this is the first of 11 wells to be continiously drilled back to back meaning newsflow for the next 6-8 months.


----------



## mick2006 (27 September 2007)

with the commencement of drilling in the Kyrgyz Republic CIG is very much following in the model set up by CVN lots of low risk wells easily tied into production and therefore creating cashflow and profits.

CIG is a around 6 months behind CVN but wouldn't be surprised if it starts to rapidly catch up once the oil exploration results start to roll in.

Also giving CIG a significant profile is the large sum of money that Santos have invested in the exploration JV.

I currently hold both CIG and CVN but one thing is for sure and that is for each successful well the shareprices of both companies will only be heading one way.

any thoughts guys on the two companies?


----------



## mick2006 (28 September 2007)

strange to see CIG trading down today when the price of oil has surged overnight, the fact is they have just started a major exploration program in the Kyrgyz Republic have a massive JV partner in Santos and will be completing 2 wells a month for the next 6 months.

There wouldnt' be many other oil exploration companies that are undertaking such significant exploration over the next 6 months.

Whats even better is they own their own drilling rig so as soon as they define targets they can go straight out and drill it.

With the first well results due in the next 7-10 days and the price of oil surging it will be interesting to keep an eye on CIG next week, one would think it would run into next weekend as punters take the chance on an oil discovery.

Any CIG holders out there have any thoughts on why the SP is down today?


----------



## wipz (28 September 2007)

mick2006 said:


> strange to see CIG trading down today when the price of oil has surged overnight, the fact is they have just started a major exploration program in the Kyrgyz Republic have a massive JV partner in Santos and will be completing 2 wells a month for the next 6 months.
> 
> There wouldnt' be many other oil exploration companies that are undertaking such significant exploration over the next 6 months.
> 
> ...




I am a holder of CVN and have been following CIG for quite some time, I am thinking that some holders are getting out today due to the high SP.  I am not complaining because I want to pick some of these up cheaper before some drilling reports are released


----------



## wipz (28 September 2007)

How many net barrels per day are CIG producing currently??  Whats the current cash position to date?


----------



## mick2006 (28 September 2007)

they are not currently producing, but the nature of the exploration means they can quickly get any discovery online and producing.

Due to location there are many oil fields/pipeline close by so all the infrastructure is in place to get productin online very quickly.

As for financial position they have a major JV with Santos where STO will pick up $24 million in exploration costs and on top of that they own their own drill rig which will limit costs going forward.

Also about 4-5 months ago their raised $10 million in an institutional placement so funding is not a problem at the moment.

I get the feeling CIG will be one of those stocks that once it gets on a roll and gains recognition it will become one of the traders favourites, it also help they are completing two wells every month so there will be plenty of speculation as to possible oil discoveries.


----------



## mick2006 (29 September 2007)

one thing many investors are overlooking with CIG is its exposure to the gold sector they currently hold a 20% stake in gold explorer PRU which is now worth $37 million and rising quickly, if you take that 20% stake in PRU and divide it into their current gold resources it works out the equiv. of having around 720,000 oz's net to CIG and also growing quickly. On top of that they also have an interest in one of BYR african gold projects which is showing promise of being a high tonnage lower grade deposit.

*not many companies can boast exposure to both oil and gas like CIG currently has.*

the upcoming week will be very interesting for CIG with the first of the wells from their major exploration in the Kyrgyz Republic due late next week, on top of that there was a major case of price capping on friday meaning someone was trying to accumulate at lower prices, once the brakes are released and the share price is allowed to move it wouldn't surprise if we had a major breakout/volume day later in the week in anticipation of an oil find.


----------



## mick2006 (30 September 2007)

it is obvious how important Santos has placed the exploration in the Kyrgyz Republic, it is one of their main growth targets and they realised that CIG have a good relationship with the Kyrgyz Government which is vital when you plan oil exploration in foreign countries. 

And this is why, not only did they agree a 3 stage $24 million dollar exploration program they also took a blocking 15% stake in CIG so they have partial control over CIG's exciting exploration targets.

And to back all that up Santos has gone out an gained control over more exploration leases in the Kyrgyz Republic.

If exploration goes to plan the next six months will provide CIG with a stable cashflow positive oil production to be shortly followed by the deeper Santos JV drilling where there is the possibility of discovery of hundreds of millions of barrels.

It is good to see management have their eye on the short term and long term targets.

Also don't rule out Santos taking over CIG if exploration results provide positive because they could use CIG's staff and rig as well as the contacts with the Kyrgyz Governement going forward.

With a little over a week now till the first well is due to be completed the next year presents the most significant in CIG's history.


----------



## Peakey (30 September 2007)

Hi Mick,

Thought I'd reply so you don't feel like you're the only riding CIG 

I only just jumped on board in the past couple of days based on the charts.

I got a buy signal on the 26/9. Stock has since retraced on decreasing volume, to sit on the .14 support level.

We'll wait and see how it all unfolds.

Cheers
Peakey


----------



## mick2006 (30 September 2007)

hey peakey wouldn't worry too much about the slight profit taking on thursday/friday there was a large case of price capping friday you just have to look at the 5 million worth of sell orders that appeared friday morning and that were pulled as soon as the market closed.

CIG will be well worth watching heading into next weekend as the run up to the exploration keeps unfolding.


----------



## mick2006 (1 October 2007)

just fired one of my famous question & answer emails off to the company, will be interesting to see what they come back with, will post the results when I hear back.

interesting to see the efforts of the price capper in CIG at the moment with 1 million share sell orders at 15,15.5,16,16.5,17,17.5c.  Once the parties have had their fill we should see the shares continue their upward trend.

Also given the current interest in oil exploration companies CIG should see some serious action later in the week due to the upcoming results from the Kyrgyz Republic. 

*The area they are currently drilling in covers the oil rich Fergana Basin joining Uzbekistan and the Kyrgyz Republic with oil reserves dicovered of over 1 billion barrels to date.*


----------



## michael_selway (1 October 2007)

mick2006 said:


> just fired one of my famous question & answer emails off to the company, will be interesting to see what they come back with, will post the results when I hear back.
> 
> interesting to see the efforts of the price capper in CIG at the moment with 1 million share sell orders at 15,15.5,16,16.5,17,17.5c.  Once the parties have had their fill we should see the shares continue their upward trend.
> 
> ...





Hi do you know when they plan to produce or sell?

thx

MS

Caspian Oil & Gas (CIG, formerly Afminex Limited) holds equity in a substantial package of oil interests in the Kyrgyz Republic and its subsidiaries are exploring for gold, diamonds and other minerals in Ghana, Cte dIvoire, Guinea and the Kyrgyz Republic.


----------



## mick2006 (1 October 2007)

have a quick look through their website it is very up to date and carries alot of information about the company.

as for production, due to the close proximity of the current well targets to existing under used infrastructure the time from discovery to production will be quite quick, obviously allowing for commerical discoveries.

the best thing about this first 11 well program is that it is considered low risk and highly likely to discover oil due to location.  This program is not one that will find 100's of millions of barrels *(that follows the current round of drilling with the JV with Santos)* this program is shallow wells that will produce steady oil production and healthy cashflow for the upcoming larger targets.

the current 11 well program could be compared to what CVN is currently doing and that is creating cashflow for the company and then chasing the huge find.

*one thing the company does highlight is the low cost production in the Kyrgyz Rupublic of around $9-11 usd per barrel including transport, this means even the smallest find has significant profit potential.*

*this company is around six months behind CVN with substantial exploration underway a massive JV partner in Santos, large listed investments around $37 million, so don't be surprised if it starts to appear on some brokers watchlists especially tip sheets such as fat prophets*.

with the first well results due early next week CIG will be one to watch heading into the weekend, don't be surprised if we see a few very large volume days on thursday and friday as punters take positions.


----------



## camaybay (1 October 2007)

Mick,
I read through the drilling programme and this series of holes is looking for the northern(?) boundary of the oil field. What are they looking for?  I hope they have to keep looking. 
Keep up the good research

Cheers

DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (2 October 2007)

your right they are currently testing the northern part of the existing oil field, they are hoping to hit an extention of the exisiting field and with any success sink around 8-10 production wells.

I remember the current field has proved reserves of around 6 million barrels. 

Would be extremely happy if they could double the existing reserves with this current 11 well program as their cost base of 9-11 dollars per barrel would lead to substantial profits.


----------



## mick2006 (2 October 2007)

massive spike in buying over the last 10 minutes with about 7 million changing hands and the buying is starting to pick up momentum

this could be the begining of the run up the the Kyrgyz oil exploration results which a due early next week


----------



## mick2006 (2 October 2007)

CIG is really hammering along now clearing resistance between 15-16.5c and now having a go at 17c

with over 15 million shares changing hands in the last hour, there is obvious speculation about a possible oil find in the Kyrgyz Republic.

either way very enjoyable day as I grabbed 3 million CIG at 13c last week.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (11 October 2007)

Hi all

I'm new to this site, anywayz I own some CIG and think the stock has a lot of potential.

Any views on why the price has taken such a hammering today?

I also own some MHL shares and they have also dropped back today

I was thinking that it was due to the lack of drilling results that have been eagly anticapted by many investors?! 

Cheers


----------



## wipz (11 October 2007)

Hi dogwithflees and welcome to the forums, i think many punters are dumping her because she's not putting out... Lets hope patience pays off. I am also a holder.


----------



## necrotic (11 October 2007)

I like the CIG style - no hype, no undue expectations - just post results after they happen. This keeps out the HC types, the blue sky traders, and leaves the field for us genuine long term holders. We need more oil explorers in this class, but I guess most have such trouble raising cash, PR and publicity is their route to funds.


----------



## timelord (11 October 2007)

necrotic said:


> I like the CIG style - no hype, no undue expectations - just post results after they happen. This keeps out the HC types, the blue sky traders, and leaves the field for us genuine long term holders. We need more oil explorers in this class, but I guess most have such trouble raising cash, PR and publicity is their route to funds.




I too hold both MHL and CIG and have for a while.  As one posted a while ago, put them in a draw.  Do people know of any other similar oil explorers that could be worth doing more research on?


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (15 October 2007)

I too hold both MHL and CIG and have for a while. As one posted a while ago, put them in a draw. Do people know of any other similar oil explorers that could be worth doing more research on?

Hi Timelord, I also own some Otto Energy (OEL) and think they too have a lot of potential. Attached below is the business description.

Ottoman Energy Limited (OEL) is focused on gas exploration and production in Turkey, The Phillippines and Argentina.

Cheers


----------



## sfx (18 October 2007)

Dogwithflees1983 - another oiler to look out for is KEY Petroleum (ASX: KEY).

They have a solid management team and have permits in Tanzania, Italy, Suriname. 

Still at a bargain, but delayed activities for drilling has meant that its dragged on for a while now.

Otherwise, TAP would be another one to look at. Permits for Brunei area I believe. Some large targets there.

As for CIG - anyone know what the key dates are - I'm lazy to go through their announcements etc....

When are we expecting announcements over their first shallow well / drilling?!


----------



## Trade wind (18 October 2007)

sfx - I like the sound of TAP, or at least their ASX code - great one for an oil company. 

CIG appears to be have settled into a weekly Friday report routine. Interesting to see what tomorrow brings after early teething problems with drilling. Looks like a lot of the quick money has already left this one, now we'll see what it's really made of.

One to keep an eye on is FAR (First Australian Resources), a busy oil junior with JVs in North America and China (Beibu Gulf), now drilling in Canning Basin (ARC the major operator). Seeing some interest on the strength of WA operation, but this one promises much bigger fish with their offshore Senegal holding (30% with US operator Hunt Oil the main partner). I'm holding to see their 3D seismic results due this quarter, after company has flagged "promising" early results. Could be very interesting, though only drilling will really tell - might also be one for down the track.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (18 October 2007)

Thanks for the heads up sfx i will look into KEY. Big fan of all oil/iron ore stocks given the current market conditions. 

I already own TAP got in a few months back at $1.85, thought it was a stinker at first but its progressed very nicely after strong backing from the Wiley Group over here in the West. Not looking at selling TAP anytime soon, fundamentals look good.


----------



## brodion (18 October 2007)

*cig*

Hey Guys,
                New boy in the block.Does anyone have info on cig that would help this ignorant being?

      Church man


----------



## Trade wind (19 October 2007)

brodion - I'm a new boy too, but I know CIG, or at least I think I do. Here's my thoughts:

Bought this one in early 2006 on the hype surrounding their farm-in deal with Santos, which agreed to spend US$24m on exploration by 2009 to acquire up to 80% of the licences. All looked rosy, CIG was certainly talking big, but then Santos declined to take up its options on the shallow oil layers, saying they "were not of sufficient potential" for Santos.

The share dived and was in the doldrums for over a year until May this year with a capital raising and announcement of exploration with a rig bought in China.

With lots of hype in WA, and the usual frustrating delays, the share price finally started taking off again as the rig made its long journey across Central Asia to Kyrgyzstan. CIG had a great run from around 6 cents in May to 17c last week, when a lot of sellers took profit. Nothing sinister here - there are two ways to play exploration stocks, get out on the rise just as drilling starts in case they find nothing, or hang on and see what they've got in the hope of striking it rich.

I got out and finally took my profits. I don't have a lot of faith in their shallow drilling program, afterall Santos don't, but who knows? I'm keeping a close eye on it and might jump back in. CIG gets 100% of the oil down to 1000m so they will soar if they find anything.

CIG could do anything. Their first well looks like a dud but they've got another 10 to go. I'm keeping an eye on the price, and their Friday drilling reports, but the real payoff might be much further down the track.

Santos have committed another $6m for the deep drilling program, which is the most likely to yield results. But when will that happen - maybe mid-2008, depending on seismics? Who knows. Santos were supposed to start seismics in August 2007 but I've heard nothing. Now if deep drilling gets the green light ...

We'll see.


----------



## sfx (19 October 2007)

Trade wind said:


> Santos have committed another $6m for the deep drilling program, which is the most likely to yield results. But when will that happen - maybe mid-2008, depending on seismics? Who knows. Santos were supposed to start seismics in August 2007 but I've heard nothing. Now if deep drilling gets the green light ...
> 
> We'll see.




Agreed with your comments over STO. Follow the big boys. With the nearby Oil fields yielding millions of barrels of oil, lets hope that they strike it big. 

Probably a play to keep an eye out for mid next year though .... time will tell ....


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (21 October 2007)

SFX u were on the money with KEY, it went north in a big way on friday.
Wish i got in 2 days earlier !!


----------



## yuyry002 (23 October 2007)

CIG is up 6% today on strong volume. according to their last ann, we should have a progress report in couple days time. hope they hit something.


----------



## mickqld (24 October 2007)

yuyry002 said:


> CIG is up 6% today on strong volume. according to their last ann, we should have a progress report in couple days time. hope they hit something.




Well they have hit only 2m of oil and the market isnt liking it. Must have factored in a lot more. I know they are testing the northern limit of the field but wouldn't you put your first hole right in the middle where you expect to fing\d the mother load and get this company moving?


----------



## kyrondgm (24 October 2007)

Guys

Ive been holding CIG for a few months now and I have faith in this one...however what happened this morning is indescribable.  On the back of yesterdays 8% increase CIG looked set for a good run again today until around 11am EST, when the market responded poorly to the latest drilling results...share price dropped from 16.5 to 14 cents in a matter of minutes...anyone got any reason why they took such a bit hit?? What was so bad about these results that i apparently missed??


----------



## wipz (24 October 2007)

kyrondgm said:


> Guys
> 
> Ive been holding CIG for a few months now and I have faith in this one...however what happened this morning is indescribable.  On the back of yesterdays 8% increase CIG looked set for a good run again today until around 11am EST, when the market responded poorly to the latest drilling results...share price dropped from 16.5 to 14 cents in a matter of minutes...anyone got any reason why they took such a bit hit?? What was so bad about these results that i apparently missed??




They've found a puddle when they were looking for a lake.. Doesn't make the rest of their targets look any better.  I think punters are bailing...  If you have faith in this little one stay on board, punters will jump back on later and drive the price back up.. 
As for me, im looking for an exit.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (24 October 2007)

Wipz, why does it not make any of their other targets look any better?? 
As pointed out by MickQld they have only started drilling in the *northern limit*, thus there is still a *LOT *more land to be explored. 
Punters like you are the reason the stock is being sold off so cheap! all good for the longer term investors as we can pick the stock up cheaply !!


----------



## timelord (24 October 2007)

mickqld said:


> Well they have hit only 2m of oil and the market isnt liking it. Must have factored in a lot more. I know they are testing the northern limit of the field but wouldn't you put your first hole right in the middle where you expect to fing\d the mother load and get this company moving?




I must confess, I also thought they would target an area with percieved depth of oil, as I am sure the cost of the rig is not cheap??  Maybe they are just being methodical.  I am new to this type of exploration and was hoping that over the past 4 months some sp action would be occurring by now.


----------



## timelord (9 November 2007)

Very quiet in this thread at the moment.  Hopefully they will be able to find  oil as able to drill down to 1,500m.  I am hoping it is a good prospect.


----------



## timelord (21 November 2007)

Anyone still in this one or have people move into MHL?  What are the feelings out there about CIG.  It seems the day traders have left and just the medium and long termers??


----------



## 2BAD4U (23 November 2007)

I apologise in advance if I've got this wrong as I am still on my L's.

I have 2 questions:
1. Is this a descending triangle forming and the chances of a breakout below 12.5c on the cards?
2. MACD is giving a Buy signal would others add to their position?

I know, do my own research, etc but I bought CIG at 16.5c and seriously considering selling if it goes below 12.5 and moving the money into MHL or PRE and am just curious on if my analysis is right (the triangle) and what other peoples feelings are about CIG.  For the record, I will be getting out of CIG it's just a case of when (<12.5 or >16.5).

Cheers
Warren


----------



## wipz (23 November 2007)

I got out at 12.5c, read through the announcements thoroughly, cant seem to see any indication that they will have a significant find, only way this baby is going up is on anticipation of a find, which personally i cant see happening.  MACD is signalling buy but the fundamentals arnt there.  Bit of volume would be nice if you were trading it techie, but has solid support for a break out.
DYOR


----------



## Quasar217 (11 December 2007)

What's with this? This was my first spec stock - bought in at 15c. Now down to 11.5c - they seem to come out with regular announcements about finding oil or gas and every time the price goes down! Is it time to cut my losses?


----------



## sfx (11 December 2007)

Quasar217 said:


> What's with this? This was my first spec stock - bought in at 15c. Now down to 11.5c - they seem to come out with regular announcements about finding oil or gas and every time the price goes down! Is it time to cut my losses?




The key to success is to have large oil finds and be able to commerically extract it with minimal cost and hassle. 

CIG seems to have found oil/gas, but the quantities indicated aren't exciting the market atm. They haven't exactly given any firm estimates over reserves, and perhaps the market is waiting for better news ?!

A lot of day traders would be out of this one, due to the stock not being liquid enough. 

You also have to factor in the long road from prospect to production - and its not an easy road to take. Just take a look at AED and the plethera of other oilers out there. Even Woodside haven't had an easy run with some of their prospects....

If this stock is to go anywhere, it'll be on the back of an announcement of a large oil find, or perhaps on the back of Santos as part of the JV.


----------



## timelord (20 December 2007)

Good to see support from Macquarie Group with a 5% shareholding.  Great to see some upward movement above 10cents.  Seems good support around the 10-12 cent mark.  Strong resistance above 13cents with no substantial find to break through pass the year high of 17-18 cents.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 December 2007)

Hi folks,

CIG ... expect fun and games to start as early as 07012008, but 
it certainly should be booming, between 16012008 and 25012008 ... 

have a great weekend

   paul



=====


----------



## Annwn (29 December 2007)

Support at .10 hopefully will hold, yesterday opened at 0.105, the high and closed at the high, - can be a significant reversal signal, but would need to wait for confirmation,  I think a close above res at .13 would be needed to consider CIG was in an uptrend :eek3:


----------



## timelord (31 December 2007)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CIG ... expect fun and games to start as early as 07012008, but
> it certainly should be booming, between 16012008 and 25012008 ...
> ...




Hi Paul

Is there a reason for this prediction?   I would be interested to know and would be really happy if this was the case.  Is this based on the latest drilling announcement?


----------



## hegemony (25 January 2008)

Hi guys,

Mostly the poor drillers are frozen solid so no further work being done at the moment.  

Is CIG due an announcement about results on their 1st or second well shortly?  Or is this the perforation results that are being delayed due to weather also?

Russ


----------



## AussiePaul72 (27 January 2008)

Trader Paul said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> CIG ... expect fun and games to start as early as 07012008, but
> it certainly should be booming, between 16012008 and 25012008 ...
> ...




Think you neglected to say 'booming in the reverse direction' Trader Paul .....lol. You picked the big decline in MEO but this above prediction seems to be off the pace!! Do you have a revised prediction for CIG?


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (6 March 2008)

Just noticed that CIG has gone into a trading halt till Monday.....anyone care to speculate on what this annoucement may bring, good or bad?? 
Cheers!


----------



## JTLP (6 March 2008)

Finalisation of Cap Raising...

DNH...and I dont know anything about CIG

...100 yet? Nope. Now?


----------



## Trader Paul (6 March 2008)

Hi folks,

CIG ... looking for some positive news, as 2 time cycles slot
into place, around 19-20032008 ..... 

happy days

 paul



=====


----------



## timelord (10 March 2008)

Greetings all

Here's hoping it is good news and something to celebrate today.  It seems most are holding for the big announcement like moving to a producer, even if small volumes.


----------



## timelord (26 March 2008)

timelord said:


> Greetings all
> 
> Here's hoping it is good news and something to celebrate today.  It seems most are holding for the big announcement like moving to a producer, even if small volumes.




Seems to be a very positive announcement today with oil in all three wells and the fact they use the term "in this area lateral changes in reservoir quality appear less variable than first thought" implies the reservoirs could be more predictable than originally expected, with good flows.  

I wish it would reflect in the sp but who knows what the next month or two will bring?  I wonder when STO will  take a stronger interest?


----------



## Datsun Disguise (31 March 2008)

Hi All - first post, so best to ignore my views!

I reckon STO becoming more visible is the key to any real SP movement here, given that this is an area that has existing production you would have to think it had been moderately explored and that perhaps only the appreciation in oil price is what is making the current CIG activity remotely economic. Lets face it 20-30 barrels a day is no geiser!

Anyway I'm a fan and if they can sink lotsa wells, get some decent volume flowing, get themselves into a position where they can finance their own exploration then they get two thumbs up from me. As with most of the resource / energy stocks I think they are a bit undervalued - no-ones interested in risk atm!


----------



## Trader Paul (26 April 2008)

Hi folks,

CIG ..... expecting some positive news to lift this one
off its lows, very soon:

         28042008 ... positive spotlight on CIG ... 

      06-07052008 ... another two positive cycles here.

         23052008 ... negative aspect expected

         28052008 ... minor cycle

         31052008 ... minor aspect

         24062008 ... minor and positive cycle

         31062008 ... minor and positive cycle

  July 2008 looking more negative for CIG

have a great weekend

    paul



=====


----------



## Touch of Gold (7 May 2008)

Hey trader paul,,How do know..

What do you use, Numbers, calender, stars or just guesswork...
I hope you don't think I'm being rude,,, I Just would like to know.....


----------



## Datsun Disguise (11 May 2008)

I've never known  him to reply to such questions - warlocks code dictates silence I believe. (Don't hex me TP please!!!!)

But on with the show.

Something struck me the other day when looking at the mailisu III area. there is an excised zone where there is current production going ahead. This excised production area occurs in the P10 zone according to the map - so if the P10 zone holds oil as demonstrated by the current production zone doesn't that point to a pretty good chance that this is a fairly substantial field? I don't know - but I wish I did.

Well #5 is next to spud - this one is inside the P10 area, so results from this well will be interesting. Just as long as they don't come out in July (I still read my horoscope TP).


----------



## TCB (15 May 2008)

Nice price rise lately Cant wait till they start drilling the Santos owned land.(june - July?) Maybe punters are buying in before its too late. Should be another ann on the way re its 5th well.


----------



## dogwithflees1983 (15 May 2008)

Ahhhhhh, so is that why the share price has been rising of late. I was scratching my head trying to work out the sudden leap...lets hope there's more good news on the way


----------



## Datsun Disguise (15 May 2008)

I think the run on Purseus has also got something to do with it - CIG holds about 15% and Purseus has run off a recent low of 90c up to $1.50 today. I agree though that the Santos holes are a key - either that or good results in hole #5 should see things move a little. 

I'd love to hear some news from them on the potential reserves trapped in the deep (santos) zones....


----------



## timelord (28 May 2008)

Datsun Disguise said:


> I think the run on Purseus has also got something to do with it - CIG holds about 15% and Purseus has run off a recent low of 90c up to $1.50 today. I agree though that the Santos holes are a key - either that or good results in hole #5 should see things move a little.
> 
> I'd love to hear some news from them on the potential reserves trapped in the deep (santos) zones....




Is it a big seller, dumping there stock now after the profit takers.  Really thought it would break 10 cents after the announcement and news in the next couple of weeks around flows and production.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (6 June 2008)

timelord said:


> Is it a big seller, dumping there stock now after the profit takers.  Really thought it would break 10 cents after the announcement and news in the next couple of weeks around flows and production.




I've been holding Caspian for a while now - rode the wave up to 17c - and held....  and now we are hovering a couple of cents above my entry point. It has been frustrating. My beef is that the quality of the news is not that good. I mean they are hitting oil in all wells so far, the flows aren't great but as I understand it the play here is lots of wells across the Mailisu III field giving some economics to it all. As I said I've been holding for a while and I can't recall what the reserve target is - I honestly can't recall if they have given us one for Mailisi III

I've said it before - I think it might be one of 2 things that get this one going. Hitting oil in the P10 zone (current hole) AND giving us some idea of the size of the reserve or Santos becoming more active. I believe the santos action should be ocurring mid second half of this year. I'm holding on to this through sheer stubborness - it MUST perform!!!!!

Well - at least I will only have to declare 50% of my profit to the tax man on this one..... (unless K-Rudd changes the rules of course...)

Good luck to the holders.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (11 June 2008)

More oil in #5

"Caspian Oil & Gas’s Mailisu III #5 well has delivered good live oil shows after having been drilled to a total depth of 746m. The well penetrated limestone Beds V & VII at depths of 673-691m K.B. respectively, with the oil shows described from Bed Vb and VIIa. Wireline logs have been run and the well has been cased to allow production testing."

Not much repsonse from the market though.. Still no resource estimate...


----------



## Touch of Gold (16 July 2008)

Not been the best, the SP seems to on a knife's edge.
Can't explain the downs or ups. Oil price up, SP down..Oils price down, SP Up........No news...SP Down and then Up..?????


----------



## timelord (6 August 2008)

Touch of Gold said:


> Not been the best, the SP seems to on a knife's edge.
> Can't explain the downs or ups. Oil price up, SP down..Oils price down, SP Up........No news...SP Down and then Up..?????




Hopefully some good news this quarter as I hit my anniversary of first year.  Had high hopes 12 months ago.....


----------



## seasprite (23 September 2008)

Tuzluk 1 apparently was due to spud with Santos 3Q08 . Any one know if this is still on schedule. CIG were upgrading their rig to drill deeper targets , last I heard. CIG are quite slack I think at keeping the market informed.


----------



## Datsun Disguise (23 September 2008)

Announcement out today - they've finally started talking in terms of oil in place. Apparently 500,000 recoverable barrels is the estimate for Mailisu. #5 has started producing, currently at 60bopd - increasing from 30bopd over the last 5 days. This is the first piece of good news we've had on this play - overcoming problems to get a clean un-pumped oil flow is significant, even if the flows aren't much to speak of. Anyway, lets see if the learnings in getting #5 going can be applied to the previous and future wells, it may turn into useful cashflow for more ambitious exploration targets.

Regarding Santos, they don't seem to be rushing in do they. The announcement that they were offering CIG the oppourtunity to farm back in by using their drill rig says that they aren't all that excited about the prospects (imo). It's not as if Santos is short of exploration funds to do it themselves if they felt there was good potential.


----------



## seasprite (24 September 2008)

I noticed perseus mining (PRU) is on the rise as well after their latest announcement. This is sure to add value to CIG being a substantial holder in PRU.


----------



## seasprite (4 November 2008)

CIG have increased their cash reserves by selling 2,128,000 PRU shares for 
$1,492,790 , this leaves CIG with 22,557,135 shares remaining in PRU . See announcement 3 Nov 08.


----------



## timelord (26 November 2008)

seasprite said:


> CIG have increased their cash reserves by selling 2,128,000 PRU shares for
> $1,492,790 , this leaves CIG with 22,557,135 shares remaining in PRU . See announcement 3 Nov 08.




they still want to raise more money with another 200 million shares issued.  How much do they need?


----------



## prawn_86 (26 November 2008)

timelord said:


> they still want to raise more money with another 200 million shares issued.  How much do they need?




Enough to keep the directors in a lavish lifestyle with 6 figure salaries. Oh and they probably should do a bit of exploration to make it look like something is happening


----------



## timelord (30 November 2008)

prawn_86 said:


> Enough to keep the directors in a lavish lifestyle with 6 figure salaries. Oh and they probably should do a bit of exploration to make it look like something is happening




seems to be - isn't G Parsons getting $300k?  it seems to me the big $$ comes after CIG becomes profitable???  What is he doing to add value - still waiting on the Santos agreement....


----------



## 2BAD4U (17 April 2009)

Things been quiet on CIG for a while but did today's "news" really warrant a 33% rise??  I didn't see anything that significant about it.


----------



## TCB (13 May 2009)

Recently run from 1.6 to 2.8 back to 2.2. Holding firm over the last few days. CIG rig upgraded and now drilling in K-stan. Looks like Santos drilling going ahead so hopefully once seismic mapping is completed and Santos deep drilling commences there may be some potential finds. Still needs some news with upside potential to move higher...but I will be keeping an eye on this one....


----------



## TCB (10 June 2009)

May go for a gallop soon especially on some encouranging news. Buyers building once again and oil back on the move upwards.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (17 October 2009)

I bought a few CIG friday at 1.9c

why?

well because they are drilling their first wildcat in Kyrgyz in over 18months which has a target of 5M bls of oil and 40 bcf Gas
Just look at JPR drilling in next door Kazakstan


CIG also has 30% of 1Moz gold project in Africa with BYR where it is free carried, given the gold euphoria at the moment this adds a very interesting spin on CIG

Finally from what I can see it has 2M PRU shares worth $3m

Combine that with the $6m cash it will have after the cap raising and the fact that CIG own their own drill rig and Id say they really wont need to raise funds for some time

well worth a look DYOR


----------



## steepstap (25 November 2009)

the share price now is at 1.4 cents and there currently drilling for oil so obviosly its going to be quite but prospects are looking good for the next couple of months could go to 2.4 -3.3 cents if there targets are met but good steady stock


----------



## nunthewiser (25 November 2009)

You still holding YT?..... i just bought a couple as a speccy punt but thats all it is a speccy punt ...... I do agree re cash . at least they shouldnt have there hand out for at least the length of time i plan on holding......Recent ann gives a glimmer of hope for it , lets hope it plays out.

have a good day.


----------



## TCB (28 February 2010)

Well Santos has finally withdrawn from its proposed farmin agreement.  PARSONS and his fat cat mates reckon this is good for CIG...go figure...

"Caspian Oil & Gas Limited (the Company) is actively pursuing a new  joint venture partner for its Kyrgyz Republic licences following Santos International Operations Limited’s (Santos’s) decision against entering into Phase III of its farmout agreement with the Company.

Caspian will retain 100 per cent ownership of the Kyrgyz blocks within the oil-rich Fergana Basin following the withdrawal by Santos.

Caspian Chief Executive Officer Graeme Parsons said the Company was _*relieved *_to finally know where it stood in relation to the Kyrgyz licences.

He said Caspian was preparing a package to use in seeking JV participants and expected considerable interest in the licences.”The decision from Santos is positive for us as we can now be a more active participant in exploration within the licences,” Mr Parsons said.

“Since late 2005, Santos has spent around US$16m on the blocks; during this time they have acquired approximately 400km of 2D seismic across six of our licenses.The work they have done has revealed targets which are attractive to us and we will actively promote the oil and gas potential to new farminees.
While Santos’s withdrawal was based on an assessment of prospectivity for targets material to a company of its size, multiple targets identified from the recent seismic program are significant to Caspian. Santos has decided to concentrate on deeper targets on its other Kyrgyz blocks.”

Mr Parsons said Caspian was also currently reviewing several producing fields within the Kyrgyz Republic with the aim of entering into production sharing agreements for incremental oil extracted from the fields.

He said there was significant potential for early cash flow through remediation works in existing producing wells along with enhanced oil recovery methods.


----------



## DJDD (14 April 2010)

Hi,


Anyone still interested in this stock? 

It seems to have gone dead and most predictions did not pan out. I have been watching this for a while and keep thinking "speculative buy" but... 
I see they are offering farmin opportunities again.

I would welcome any input on it.


----------



## Poppypop (1 May 2010)

Yes, I purchased 3 million shares @ .9 cents a few weeks ago. Going purely by the monthly graph, I believe it will be up around the 10 cent mark within the next 4 years sometime and I believe I will double my money sometime this year. I will consider selling all my shares at around the 2.2 cent mark which I believe it will reach before November of this year.


----------



## jancha (1 May 2010)

Poppypop said:


> Yes, I purchased 3 million shares @ .9 cents a few weeks ago. Going purely by the monthly graph, I believe it will be up around the 10 cent mark within the next 4 years sometime and I believe I will double my money sometime this year. I will consider selling all my shares at around the 2.2 cent mark which I believe it will reach before November of this year.




If this isn't ramping what is?
Can you back up your reasons as to why the dramatic jump in sp other than a chart?


----------



## Poppypop (31 July 2010)

jancha said:


> If this isn't ramping what is?
> Can you back up your reasons as to why the dramatic jump in sp other than a chart?




Since that post I have sold 2 million shares and used that money to trade other stocks on the ASX. Last night CIG made an announcement. After reading the announcement, I'm contemplating buying another million shares back at the same price or lower.

I now believe CIG will be at 1.8 cents before May of next year. I do not believe they will be at 2.2 cents by November of this year unless someone signs a farm in agreement.


----------



## nunthewiser (31 July 2010)

Poppypop said:


> I now believe CIG will be at 1.8 cents before May of next year. I do not believe they will be at 2.2 cents by November of this year unless someone signs a farm in agreement.




?? why 1.8 cents ? is there a technical reason ? a fundamental reason? how did you come up with this figure .

Is the fact ( as posted in another thread) that you currentlly have 20% of your capital tied up in this stock the reason for this target or do you have a legitimate reason for this nummber?


----------



## Poppypop (13 August 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> ?? why 1.8 cents ? is there a technical reason ? a fundamental reason? how did you come up with this figure .
> 
> Is the fact ( as posted in another thread) that you currentlly have 20% of your capital tied up in this stock the reason for this target or do you have a legitimate reason for this nummber?




No sorry, I only have 5% of my capital in it now. I sold two thirds of my stock @ .9 cents in the beginning of June to buy other stock. I still believe CIG will go up to those targets but I don't want to sit around and wait incase it doesn't or takes forever to do so. The only reason I think it will go up eventually (very quickly when it does) is because of what they have told the market in their reports and the fact deep sea drilling is not a viable option as what it used to be after what happened in the gulf of mexico and I like to buy as low as I can on the charts. I guess you could say I'm a bottom pincher lol.


----------



## burglar (2 March 2011)

DJDD said:


> ... Anyone still interested in this stock?



 Another draw for the lottery!
Hope they strike something commercial,
even if only to recover some of my losses.

There is a report on the ASX today.
I seem to be unable to post the link.


----------



## burglar (11 April 2011)

There was movement at the station for word had got around!

Well, someone knows something, even if it's not me!!


----------



## burglar (12 April 2011)

Up 100% on yesterday's open.
No announcement yet?


Still not interested?




I'm holding for the moment!


----------



## burglar (12 April 2011)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01170505

The speeding ticket has been issued. 
Just as I was reaching head of the queue!


Ain't that the way!


----------



## nunthewiser (13 April 2011)

good to see you having a win.

haveaniceday and may it pay its way.


----------



## burglar (13 April 2011)

nunthewiser said:


> good to see you having a win.
> 
> haveaniceday and may it pay its way.




Why nun, thats the nicest thing you've ever said to me!


----------



## burglar (3 May 2011)

Still holding a few, just in case!


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2011)

Detected that recent price movement so had a look at the real estate this company leases and it is ordinary. Traders like this ASX code and move the price around a bit.


----------



## burglar (3 May 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Detected that recent price movement so had a look at the real estate this company leases and it is ordinary. Traders like this ASX code and move the price around a bit.




So the price movement has nothing to do with the fact that they are preparing to drill this month? 

That would explain what happened last time they drilled!


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 May 2011)

burglar said:


> So the price movement has nothing to do with the fact that they are preparing to drill this month?
> 
> That would explain what happened last time they drilled!



You know the deal buddy. Every dog has its day.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 May 2011)

used to be a favorite pump in commsec for many years according to cycle.

hopefully others are treating it with the lack of respect it deserves 

ride it, play it , dump it...do what you wish....been around a while

tis a penny dread for a reason 

good luck to all holders/traders/believers

i do not hold.....


----------



## burglar (5 May 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> ... Every dog has its day.




Who let the dog out? 

CIG	0.016	0.017	0.017	0.003	21.43	0.014	0.017	0.014	41512734	

I'm getting tense!


----------



## burglar (12 May 2011)

West Mailisu #2 Drilling in Krygyz Republic 

Perth, Western Australia (ASX: CIG):  Caspian Oil & Gas is progressing with road and lease preparation for the West Mailisu #2 well in the Kyrgyz Republic, Central Asia.

Full Report:   
http://www.caspianogl.com/aurora/as.../ASX120511 (West Mailisu Drilling Update).pdf


----------



## burglar (4 June 2012)

Long awaited news!
"Well Test Results at Mailisu III"
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01302638


----------



## burglar (8 August 2012)

Caspian changes boats midstream:

Caspian to lose tenure in Kyrgyz!

http://www.caspianogl.com/aurora/assets/user_content/ASX 23072012 (Chile copper).pdf


Caspian to acquire copper project in Chile!

http://www.caspianogl.com/aurora/assets/user_content/ASX 23072012 (Chile copper).pdf


----------



## burglar (4 September 2012)

Kiss of death, 1 for every 10 held!

I guess the next thing is a name change?


----------



## burglar (6 December 2012)

burglar said:


> Kiss of death, 1 for every 10 held!
> 
> I guess the next thing is a name change?





A very good guess.

Equus Mining Ltd
ASX Code EQE 

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/research/companyInfo.do?by=asxCode&asxCode=EQE


----------

